# WAACHA C.C. CRUISE NIGHTS



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<span style='color:blue'>EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT AT: 
ART'S the ART of BURGERS
11629 VALLEY BLVD
EL MONTE, CA 
TIME: 6:30-?

50/50 RAFFLE & MORE!!

COME HANG OUT ON FRIDAY NIGHT & SUPPORT THE CAR CLUB!!! GRAB A GOOD ASS BURGER & HAVE SOME DRINKS!! OR YUR "OWN" DRINKS" LOL! OOH ALSO IF U WANT SOME GREAT MEXICAN FOOD? "EL GORDITO" HAS IT!! MEMBER PICK UP YUR OWN TRASH SO WE CAN KEEP THESE CRUISE NIGHTS GOING!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE MAY CHECK IT OUT THIS FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

*WE WON'T BE GETTING TOGETHER AT ART'S BURGERS THE FRIDAY AFTER THANKSGIVING BUT DON'T TRIP WE'LL BE THERE THE FOLLOWING WEEK.STOP BY AND SHOW SUPPORT! GRACIAS  :thumbsup:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WASHAA WASHAA!! WASSAPENING "WAACHA C.C." I HAD A GOOD NITE DAT FRIDAY NITE BRATHAASS!! GRACIA 4 DA INVITE. ITS GETTING BIGGER LIL BY LIL! I'LL TRY & GET SOME OF MY GUYZ DOWN THUR 4 MORE SUPPORT! LET ME KNOW IF U GUYZ NEED SOME TYPE OF HELP OK. SEE U VATOS DA WEEK AFTER THANKSGIVING!! OOH SATURDAY ON DEC. 6 PIONEER HIGH SCHOOL IS HAVING A CAR SHO! HOPE 2 SEE U GUYZ THUR!!!! :yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Directions from ontario, both the 10 and 60fwy :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Nov 24 2008, 07:30 PM~12247528
> *Directions from ontario, both the 10 and 60fwy :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: 605 N. EXIT ON VALLEY (L)


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE THIS FRIDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

FROM THE 10 W EXIT THE PECK RD EXIT 29C MAKE LEFT THEN ANOTHER LEFT ON VALLEY BLVD. LEFT HAND SIDE!!!!!! WE WONT BE THERE THE FRIDAY AFTER THANKSGIVING . BUT WE WILL BE THERE THE FOLLOWING FRIDAY HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HEY CAN WE HOP OUR CARS THERE,SOME HATERS TALKING SHIT SO I WANT TO GO BREAK THEM OFF THERE IF ITS COOL,BIG MANIACOS STILL #1


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 25 2008, 04:16 PM~12256305
> *:thumbsup: 605 N. EXIT ON VALLEY (L)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Nov 25 2008, 05:05 PM~12256697
> *FROM THE 10 W EXIT THE PECK RD EXIT 29C MAKE LEFT THEN ANOTHER LEFT ON VALLEY BLVD. LEFT HAND SIDE!!!!!! WE WONT BE THERE THE FRIDAY AFTER THANKSGIVING . BUT WE WILL BE THERE THE FOLLOWING FRIDAY HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD IM DOWN BIG HOMIE El Aztec Pride LETS DO THIS


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Nov 26 2008, 01:04 AM~12261491
> *:thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD IM DOWN BIG HOMIE El Aztec Pride LETS DO THIS
> *


 :biggrin: AND YOOOOO NOOOOO DISSSSS MAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!! BUT NOT DIS FRIDAY!!! BUT NEXT "F R I D A Y"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: HAPPY THANKSGIVING 2 ALL RIDERS OUT THUR!!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK!! BE SAFE OUT THUR!!!!


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LOW LOW'S NEXT FRIDAY COME AND SUPPORT THE DAMN THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BIG HOP OFF THIS FRIDAY NGHT DONT MISS OUT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Dec 1 2008, 01:54 PM~12303147
> *BIG HOP OFF THIS FRIDAY NGHT DONT MISS OUT
> *


 hno: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 1 2008, 05:28 PM~12305211
> *hno: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> *


WILL HE HOP THE LINCOLN... :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: T.T.T. HOMMIE!!!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

I DONT THINK SO :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Dec 4 2008, 09:58 AM~12333662
> *I DONT THINK SO  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

old memoreies east side will be there next week(forgot have to get hall ready for saturdays xmas dance )


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

COOL SPOT ALOT OF TIGHT RIDES, SOME REAL S.G.V UNITY GRACIAS TO WAACHA C.C, WE'LL DEFINITELY BE BACK. SHOUT OUT TO SOME OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE LAST NIGHT IF I FORGOT YOU SPENCA. WAACHA, TOGETHER, EPICS, NEW CREATIONS, STYLISTICS, MANIACOS, MUCH RESPECT FROM TECHNIQUES L.A. CC...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUDEDOG1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for coming out to Art's Burger, hope to see you all there friday. V.P. Waacha CC


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

SOME 1 SHOOT THE DIRECTIONES POR FA


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by way of life LA_@Dec 7 2008, 08:57 PM~12363968
> *SOME 1 SHOOT THE DIRECTIONES  POR FA
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WHERE U COMMING FROM??


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

VERY COOL KICKBACK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WILL BE BACK ON FRIDAY


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:58 AM~12377827
> *VERY COOL KICKBACK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WILL BE BACK ON FRIDAY
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD CRUISE SPOT ON A FRIDAY!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

It was cool thanks for the invite see you guys next week


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

THIS FRIDAY WHO'S ROLLIN!!!!


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

[COLOR=blue]COME HANG OUT THIS FRIDAY AT ART'S BURGERS AND DO THE DAM THANG!HOLIDAY'S WE'LL BE RAFFILING FREE GIFTS AND DOING THE LAST 50/50 RAFFLE BEFORE X-MAS GRACIAS ON BEHALF OF THE WAACHA FAM BAM :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: COME SUPPORT THE WAACHA CRUISE NIGHT ONE LAST TIME BEFORE THE


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

ITS COLD AS FUCK OUTSIDE, BUT WE STILL ROLLIN WINDOWS DOWN AND MOON ROOF OPEN...LOL

SEE YOU THERE TONIGHT....

GROUCHO 
TECHNIQUES C.C.
LOS ANGELES CHAPTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Dec 18 2008, 09:00 PM~12470765
> *COME HANG OUT THIS FRIDAY AT ART'S BURGERS AND DO THE DAM THANG!HOLIDAY'S WE'LL BE RAFFILING FREE GIFTS AND DOING THE LAST 50/50 RAFFLE BEFORE X-MAS GRACIAS ON BEHALF OF THE WAACHA FAM BAM  COME SUPPORT THE WAACHA CRUISE NIGHT!!!
> *


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

watts up homies is it on for tonight or what ??????????


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 2 2009, 09:30 AM~12583629
> *watts up homies is it on for tonight or what ??????????
> *


x2


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: WHENS DA NEXT ONE..."WAACHA"


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS (Nov 8, 2008)

YEAH WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE...
I WANT TO BRING THIS GUY OUT THERE......


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 5 2009, 08:34 PM~12617478
> *:dunno: WHENS DA NEXT ONE..."WAACHA"</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>THE NEXT 1 IN JAN.30TH THE LAST FRIDAY OF THIS MONTH LET'S GET IT POPPIN" :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Jan 5 2009, 09:51 PM~12617694
> *THE NEXT 1 IN JAN.30TH THE LAST FRIDAY OF THIS MONTH LET'S GET IT POPPIN" :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOTCALL KENNELS_@Jan 5 2009, 08:43 PM~12617594
> *YEAH WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE...
> I WANT TO BRING THIS GUY OUT THERE......
> 
> ...


THE NEXT ONE IS ON JAN.30TH THE LAST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH!DOES THAT MONSTER COME WITH ANY HONEY'S!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Jan 5 2009, 09:53 PM~12617727
> *
> *


ITS ON....


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Jan 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12617790
> *THE NEXT ONE IS ON JAN.30TH THE LAST FRIDAY OF THE MONTH!DOES THAT MONSTER COME WITH ANY HONEY'S!!!!!!!
> *



HE DOESNT COME WITH ANY, BUT HE SURE DOES ATTRACT THEM LOL.......


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOTCALL KENNELS_@Jan 5 2009, 08:58 PM~12617811
> *HE DOESNT COME WITH ANY, BUT HE SURE DOES ATTRACT THEM LOL.......
> *


 :biggrin: "ORALE" I LIKE THAT HE CAN CHILL WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Jan 5 2009, 10:06 PM~12617938
> *
> :biggrin: DONT THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA BRATHAA!! MIGHT BITE U IN DA "CULO" WHATS LEFT OF IT!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!</span>*


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Jan 5 2009, 09:51 PM~12617694
> *THE NEXT 1 IN JAN.30TH THE LAST FRIDAY OF THIS MONTH LET'S GET IT POPPIN" :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *











WELL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: HELL YEEAAH!! CANT WAIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

edit


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

HOPPO'S HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR A AFTERNOON CRUISE IN THE CITY OF ONTARIO CALIFORNIA ON THE 24TH OF THIS MONTH. ROLE IN TIME IS 12PM TO 3PM, THIS IS A FREE EVENT SO COME AND KICK BACK AND RELAX.
HOPPOS
11195 S Central Ave.
Ontario, CA 91762
909-923-5553
LETS OPEN HIS NEW LOCATION WITH A BANG!!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

A few shots from the Cruise Night in El Monte a couple days after I got to LA. Enjoy... and feel free to comment at the bottom of the page. :thumbsup:










<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=72\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=72</a>


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

WOW!!! ANOTHER "WAACHA C.C.?" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: Y-QUE!! :dunno:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:biggrin: ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN!!!!!SAME PLACE,SAME,TIME JAN.30TH!!!LETS DO IT BIG :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Jan 20 2009, 07:50 PM~12765210
> * :biggrin: ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN!!!!!SAME PLACE,SAME,TIME JAN.30TH!!!LETS DO IT BIG :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: HEY "WAACHA" CAN ME & MY "BOYZ" B.B.Q. FOR DAT NITE????? SOME "BOLONIE ASADA" IM GONNA MAKE BRAATHAAS!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 21 2009, 03:24 PM~12774042
> *:dunno: HEY "WAACHA" CAN ME & MY "BOYZ" B.B.Q. FOR DAT NITE????? SOME "BOLONIE ASADA" IM GONNA MAKE BRAATHAAS!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!</span>
> *



"SI QUIERES" I DON'T THINK MR.ART &EL GORDITO WANT YOU TAKING THIER CLIENTS! :scrutinize:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Jan 5 2009, 09:51 PM~12617694
> *THE NEXT 1 IN JAN.30TH THE LAST FRIDAY OF THIS MONTH LET'S GET IT POPPIN" :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

"IT'S TIME" THIS COMING FRIDAY JAN 30TH SAME TIME 6:30!!!! :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Jan 23 2009, 05:27 PM~12796024
> *  "IT'S TIME" THIS COMING FRIDAY JAN 30TH SAME TIME 6:30!!!! :thumbsup:    :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*SGV CHAPTER WILL BE THERE FO SHO!!!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Jan 23 2009, 05:27 PM~12796024
> *  "IT'S TIME" THIS COMING FRIDAY JAN 30TH SAME TIME 6:30!!!! :thumbsup:    :yes:
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Jan 20 2009, 06:50 PM~12765210
> * :biggrin: ALMOST THAT TIME AGAIN!!!!!SAME PLACE,SAME,TIME JAN.30TH!!!LETS DO IT BIG :thumbsup:
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 26 2009, 08:11 PM~12822914
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 28 2009, 08:49 AM~12835991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  ILL BE SURE TO GET MY COPY FROM YOU PERSONALLY!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 11 2009, 06:52 AM~12668664
> *A few shots from the Cruise Night in El Monte a couple days after I got to LA.  Enjoy... and feel free to comment at the bottom of the page.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt it that place across from Tommy's.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: YES IT IS!!!


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:biggrin: IT'S ALREADY TIME 2MORROW BAY-BA!!!!!! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jan 26 2009, 07:11 PM~12822914
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Rich, are you going to hit it tonight? I am thinking of going depending how late I get out of work tonight :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Jan 30 2009, 10:10 AM~12858469
> *Whats up Rich, are you going to hit it tonight? I am thinking of going depending how late I get out of work tonight :biggrin:
> *


  YA FO SHOW ILL BE THERE HOPEFULLY YOU CAN MAKE IT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WHATS UP ITS THAT TIME ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT WAAAAAAAAAACHA GONNA DO NOW


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

The family & I just might stop by tonight. Jae


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

SUPER BOWL TAILGATE PARTY IN WHITTIER!!!!
FEBRUARY 1st 2009
3:30pm KICK OFF!!!!

5 PROJECTIONS - 12 HDTV's
GREAT SOUND SYSTEM - OUTDOOR BAR B-Q
DRINK SPECIALS - RAFFLE PRIZES - LIVE DJ's
2 ROOMS - OVER 1000 CAPACITY!!!!!

FOR $50 BUCKS - ALL YOU CAN EAT & TAP BEER!!!!!

MANHATTAN LOUNGE
DOORS OPEN AT NOON
12703 PHILADELPHIA ST
WHITTIER, CA 90601

VIP BOTTLE SERVICE & RESERVATIONS ON SALE NOW!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

It was cool I was out there filming last time, Ill be there next time too. :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Had a good time, see you guys soon :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno:ANY FLICS??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 1 2009, 10:56 PM~12878981
> *It was cool I was out there filming last time, Ill be there next time too. :biggrin:
> *


u gonna be selling dvds at the next one?? i might make it out there.........


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 3 2009, 11:49 PM~12901049
> *u gonna be selling dvds at the next one?? i might make it out there.........
> *


I ran out today man, I only brought 100.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 3 2009, 10:55 PM~12901111
> *I ran out today man, I only brought 100.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 4 2009, 12:02 AM~12901160
> *:uh:
> *


 :around:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

HEY WAACHA ALL MY FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME NICE CRUISE NITE BUT THEM BURGERS TASTE LIKE IN N OUT HMMM? LOL


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 4 2009, 12:15 AM~12901264
> *HEY WAACHA ALL MY FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME NICE CRUISE NITE BUT THEM BURGERS TASTE LIKE IN N OUT HMMM? LOL
> *


 :0 YOU SHOULD OF ATE AT "GORDITOS" THEN!! THEY HAVE BOMB ASS FOOD THERE BRATHAA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 23 2008, 01:26 PM~12235947
> *<span style='color:blue'>EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT AT:
> ART'S the ART of BURGERS
> 11629 VALLEY BLVD
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

CARS $20.00 MOTORCYCLES $15.00 BIKES & PEDAL CARS $10.00


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 4 2009, 07:30 PM~12908689
> *:0 YOU SHOULD OF ATE AT "GORDITOS" THEN!! THEY HAVE BOMB ASS FOOD THERE BRATHAA!!! :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT NEXT TIME WHEN WE ROLL DOWN THERE I'LL LET YOU TREAT LOL


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin: HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICTURES I TOOK !!!
































I WILL POST MORE THIS AFTERNOON uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; so jose got a win;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;WATCH OUT JOSE;;I AM COMMING FOR THE MONTE CARLO;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 5 2009, 09:15 AM~12913559
> *;;;;;;WATCH OUT JOSE;;I  AM COMMING FOR THE MONTE CARLO;;;;;BIG  AL SAID IT
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BIG AL.. PANARAMACITY WAS CRACKING.. WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO C THE EL CO OUT THERE...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 WATCH OUT FOR DAT "MONTE" BIG AL!!! LOL!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;DON'T WORRY I KNOW HOW TO BOW DOWN FOR THE MONTE;;;;BIG JOSE SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;RIGHT JOSE;;U DA MAN IN ELMONTE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

if it dont rain 2morrow..................me n jose will be looking 4 victims..............both our cars are single pumps........ :0


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice Pics Danny Boy :biggrin: That black Monte was bad ass.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

So is this gonna happen 2 nite?


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 6 2009, 01:01 PM~12927374
> *So is this gonna happen 2 nite?
> *


I DONT THINK SO IT LOOKS PRETTY FUCKED UP TODAY! :nosad: :tears:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

i was ready 2 roll ....


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Feb 6 2009, 05:07 PM~12929322
> *I DONT THINK SO IT LOOKS PRETTY FUCKED UP TODAY! :nosad:  :tears:
> *


:tears: :| FUCK IT I'LL PASS BY ANYWAY GOING TO BE A BLOCK AWAY ANYWAY!


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 6 2009, 04:35 PM~12929545
> *  i was ready 2 roll ....
> *


  NEXT WEEK DONT TRIP SOMEBODY WILL BE YOURE VICTIM!!!LOL :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Feb 6 2009, 05:50 PM~12929674
> * NEXT WEEK DONT TRIP SOMEBODY WILL BE YOURE VICTIM!!!LOL :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


  wont be in town..


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 6 2009, 04:58 PM~12929734
> * wont be in town..
> *


  DONT TRIP BIG DOGG YOULL HAVE YOUR TIME TO SHINE WERE THERE EVREY FRIDAY SO COME ON DOWN!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Feb 6 2009, 06:05 PM~12929774
> *CAN I CUMM DOWN? "CHICS" & BIG "RUDE DOG" LOL!!!!! </span> :0*


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 6 2009, 10:25 PM~12932201
> *:dunno: <span style='color:blue'> AH FO SHOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

I THINK ITS GONNA RAIN TOMORROW SO UNTIL NEXT FRIDAY!!! :banghead:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:biggrin:  THE WEATHER SHOULD BE PERFECT FOR FRIDAY."FINALLY" SO LET'S GET IT POPPIN :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Feb 17 2009, 09:24 PM~13034346
> *<span style='color:blue'>   :biggrin: ARE YOU SURE????????? *


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 17 2009, 10:06 PM~13034857
> *:0 ARE YOU SURE?????????
> *


ITS GOING TO BE COLD BUT VERY CLEAR SKY..


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 17 2009, 10:14 PM~13034952
> *ITS GOING TO BE COLD BUT VERY CLEAR SKY..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 17 2009, 09:14 PM~13034952
> *ITS GOING TO BE COLD BUT VERY CLEAR SKY..
> *


As long as no rain I will be there 
Count my 1975 monte carlo in and hang out
my fam and myself had a very nice time the last time we were there.


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

can you guys bring heat lamps its cold out there.(lol) :0 :0


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Feb 18 2009, 10:34 AM~13038969
> *can you guys bring heat lamps its cold out there.(lol) :0  :0
> *


 hno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

where and time 
cost to get in


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Feb 20 2009, 12:41 AM~13057513
> *where and time
> cost to get in
> *


 :biggrin: 6:30 IN EL MONTE ON VALLEY & PECK!! ACROSS DA STREET FROM TOMMYS! ITS FREE!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;WHAT EXIT OFF THE 605 OR WHAT FREWAY;EXIT THEN WHAT


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 20 2009, 10:28 AM~13059984
> *;;;;;;;;;WHAT EXIT OFF THE  605 OR WHAT FREWAY;EXIT THEN WHAT
> *


GOT TO TAKE THE 605 TO THE 10 WEST EXIT VALLEY BLVD ,GOTS TO BUST A U TURN ON VALLEY AND PECK!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

why everyone leave so early??


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 21 2009, 09:32 AM~13068311
> * why everyone leave so early??
> *


 THATS BECAUSE BIG CHEEKS WASNT THERE!LOL! NAH IT WILL HAPPEN THIS FRIDAY I PUT THE WORD OUT THERE!WE'LL HAVE "MUSIC "GOING COME ON BACK!! :yes: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Feb 23 2009, 04:14 PM~13088648
> * THATS BECAUSE BIG CHEEKS WASNT THERE!LOL! NAH IT WILL HAPPEN THIS FRIDAY I PUT THE WORD OUT THERE!WE'LL HAVE "MUSIC "GOING COME ON BACK!! :yes:  :wave:
> *


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

CHECK POINT!!!!!!


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:biggrin:  :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

WHAT UP RAZA LET'S GET IT POPPIN IT'S FRIDAY" CRUISE NIGHT "!LET'S REPRESENT!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Feb 27 2009, 02:56 PM~13130582
> *WHAT UP RAZA LET'S GET IT POPPIN IT'S FRIDAY" CRUISE NIGHT "!LET'S REPRESENT!!! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


nice meeting u homie...............


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WASUPP "MUFASA" NICE RIDE U HAVE!! DAM THING GOT "HOPS" :0


----------



## wolfs53 (Jan 17, 2009)

how was the last turn out? looking to make the drive down from the highdesert


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 1 2009, 09:56 AM~13144136
> *:biggrin: WASUPP "MUFASA" NICE RIDE U HAVE!! DAM THING GOT "HOPS" :0
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!....................THANKS..IM JUST WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO POST UP THE VIDEO.......... :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2009, 02:11 PM~13145575
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!....................THANKS..IM JUST WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO POST UP THE VIDEO.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

been working late hope to make the next one :yes:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 1 2009, 01:11 PM~13145575
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!....................THANKS..IM JUST WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO POST UP THE VIDEO.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP MUFASA SPENSA BIG DOG ! IM GETTING A USB CHORD 2DAY! .......DOES THAT MEAN U CALL'N OUT HOPPERS? OH YEAH 6 BATTERIES ONLY QUE-NO!LOL! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

sickside will be there


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 4 2009, 11:40 AM~13178214
> *  :biggrin: WHAT UP MUFASA SPENSA BIG DOG !  IM GETTING A USB CHORD 2DAY! .......DOES THAT MEAN U CALL'N OUT HOPPERS? OH YEAH 6 BATTERIES ONLY QUE-NO!LOL! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


IM DOWN TO PLAY HOMIE....................U KNOW WHATS UP.......  

WE TRYN TO GET THE CAPRICE DOWN THEIR ON FRIDAY............U GUYS BRINGING ANYTHING??............LETS GET THIS CRACKIN........ :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2009, 05:17 PM~13182684
> *IM DOWN TO PLAY HOMIE....................U KNOW WHATS UP.......
> 
> WE TRYN TO GET THE CAPRICE DOWN THEIR ON FRIDAY............U GUYS BRINGING ANYTHING??............LETS GET THIS CRACKIN........ :biggrin:
> *


   YEAH WE GOT SOMETHING IN STORE FOR YOU SEE HOW IT GOES!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 4 2009, 09:35 PM~13185571
> *  YEAH WE GOT SOMETHING IN STORE FOR YOU SEE HOW IT GOES!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2009, 10:04 PM~13186049
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


   :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 4 2009, 09:35 PM~13185571
> *  YEAH WE GOT SOMETHING IN STORE FOR YOU SEE HOW IT GOES!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Feb 27 2009, 03:56 PM~13130582
> *WHAT UP RAZA LET'S GET IT POPPIN IT'S FRIDAY" CRUISE NIGHT "!LET'S REPRESENT!!! :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


No check point this weekend?


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Mar 4 2009, 11:22 PM~13187031
> *    :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT UP OLDTIMER U COMING OUT????


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 5 2009, 02:16 AM~13187929
> *No check point this weekend?
> *


WHAT BIG NENE'S COMING OUT TOO???? WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Mar 5 2009, 01:16 AM~13187929
> *No check point this weekend?
> *


  NAH NO CHECKPOINT THIS WEEKEND.......COME ON OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 5 2009, 05:47 PM~13194428
> * NAH NO CHECKPOINT THIS WEEKEND.......COME ON OUT! :thumbsup:
> *


what happened to getting ur usb cord? :dunno:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 5 2009, 05:11 PM~13194657
> *what happened to getting ur usb cord? :dunno:
> *


 YEAH I KNOW I GOTS TO GO TO A VERIZON STORE BUT ILL GET IT..... DON'T TRIP HOMIE! 2MORROW ON MY LUNCH BREAK...


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

directions form San Verdugo


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 5 2009, 07:16 PM~13195291
> * I BET YOU WILL :0*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 5 2009, 09:07 PM~13196448
> *:0 I BET YOU WILL :0
> *


 :0 
























:biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 5 2009, 10:03 AM~13189842
> *WHAT UP OLDTIMER U COMING OUT????
> *


   YES I WILL BE THERE..................


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

WOOOHOOOO.....ITS FRIDAY....








:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP

sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP



sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP





sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP






sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP
















sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP




















sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop 4pm...BIG AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 6 2009, 09:43 AM~13200459
> *sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop  4pm...BIG  AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T  TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP
> 
> sickside and dip'ns hop has been moved to kool aids shop  4pm...BIG  AL SAID IT;; SO DON'T  TRIP IF U WANT TO HOP JUST SHOW UP
> ...


man you had to kill the topic............ :angry: 




















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

WE'LL BE THERE, KOO SPOT and KOO PEOPLE... COME CHECK IT OUT, LETS GET IT CRACKIN GENTE...


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

IT LOOKS CLOUDY BUT THE WEATHER REPORT SAYS NO RAIN,SHOULD BE CLEAR TONITE! :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 6 2009, 03:47 PM~13203296
> *<span style='color:blue'>OH ITS ON NOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 6 2009, 05:41 PM~13204051
> *:angry: no video......................OH ITS ON NOW!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 6 2009, 05:41 PM~13204051
> *:angry: no video......................OH ITS ON NOW!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


   :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

Waacha C.C. Cruise Night
check out video and pix from last friday and pix from this friday on this post.
Shout out to Chico and the whole Waacha C.C. much respect homies, koo spot we need it.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NICE PICS HOMIE....................




WAS COOL HANGING OUT ONCE AGAIN OUT THERE.........


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Mar 6 2009, 06:07 PM~13204273
> *    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


post up the video homie........ :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 7 2009, 10:10 AM~13209086
> *Waacha C.C. Cruise Night
> check out video and pix from last friday and pix from this friday on this post.
> Shout out to Chico and the whole Waacha C.C. much respect homies, koo spot we need it.
> *


 GOOD ASS PIX GROUCH....AND GRACIAS FOR THE SHOUT OUT HOMIE!..HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE NEXT WEEK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 9 2009, 09:38 PM~13231373
> *NEW     KING   OF    WAACHA   CC   HOP NITE;;;;;;;;;CHOP  TOP
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


in the weighted division.........yep...he's the man out there...............  



for now................


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 9 2009, 09:38 PM~13231373
> *NEW     KING   OF    WAACHA   CC   HOP NITE;;;;;;;;;CHOP  TOP
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


DAAAMMMM IS THAT RIGHT I DIDN'T SEE HIM PULL UP........... :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 09:25 AM~13235387
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;KING    OF  WAATCHA;;;BIG JOSE SAID IT;  RIGHT GRAND PA;;;
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 dont know how to build a car with no weight???? :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 08:31 AM~13235433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAM IM AFRAID IM GONNA HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU FOR NOW! IM SURE YOU'LL GET ANOTHER VICTIM SOON! FRIDAYS BABY ART'S BURGERS..... :worship: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 10 2009, 02:59 PM~13238344
> *<span style='color:blue'>LETS HOP........*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 02:11 PM~13237981
> *QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM)
> blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not OH YAH ALBERT LOKO SAID IT..... :biggrin:*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 11 2009, 08:47 AM~13247125
> *IM GOING TO HAVE TO DISAGREE ON THIS ONE HOMIE......HE DIDN'T CHOOSE ME FOR A VICTIM I WAS THERE TOO.. :angry: LETS HOP........
> *


 :uh: fuck the hop..........THESE FOOLS WANNA TALK SHIT AND THINK THEY CAN GET AWAY WITH IT............. :angry: ...CALL ME FOO......SOMEONE CALLED ME LAST NIGHT AT 11:30 ABOUT SOME MORE SHIT........ :angry:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 11 2009, 09:15 AM~13247392
> *:uh: fuck the hop..........THESE FOOLS WANNA TALK SHIT AND THINK THEY CAN GET AWAY WITH IT............. :angry: ...CALL ME FOO......SOMEONE CALLED ME LAST NIGHT AT 11:30 ABOUT SOME MORE SHIT........ :angry:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 11 2009, 08:56 AM~13247228
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: X2 that shit was funny


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 11 2009, 08:15 AM~13247392
> *:uh: fuck the hop..........THESE FOOLS WANNA TALK SHIT AND THINK THEY CAN GET AWAY WITH IT............. :angry: ...CALL ME FOO......SOMEONE CALLED ME LAST NIGHT AT 11:30 ABOUT SOME MORE SHIT........ :angry:
> *


   WHAT'S UP MUFASA... HOMIES BLASTING HIS PIX LIKE HE'S A CELEBRITY AT THE CRUISE NIGHT!!!......HE STILL DIDNT GET YOU WITH 6 BATTS.....YOU STILL HOLD THE TITLE ON THAT DON'T TRIP BIG DOGG!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 11 2009, 02:52 PM~13250387
> *    WHAT'S UP MUFASA HOMIES BLASTING HIS PIX LIKE HE'S A CELEBRITY!!!......HE STILL DIDNT GET YOU WITH 6 BATTS.....YOU STILL HOLD THE TITLE DON'T TRIP BIG DOGG!!!!!!
> *


i aint trippin on the hop homie.........its a personal disrespect issue .......goes deeper than a hop....me n jose......we cool.......


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 11 2009, 01:55 PM~13250408
> *i aint trippin on the hop homie.........its a personal disrespect issue .......goes deeper than a hop....me n jose......we cool.......
> *


  OH ALRIGHT THAT'S COOL THEN.....HANDLE YOUR BUISNESS


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 11 2009, 08:10 PM~13253642
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT....FOR A FIRME ASS SPOT TO KICK IT...... :thumbsup: 









OH AND GET DRUNK.... :biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

ttmft


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

well be in da house tonite


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 10 2009, 03:59 PM~13238344
> *DAAAAAAAAAM IM AFRAID IM GONNA HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU FOR NOW! IM SURE YOU'LL GET ANOTHER VICTIM SOON! FRIDAYS BABY ART'S BURGERS..... :worship:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS IS THE KING OF WHAT?WITH ABOUT 50 INCHES?MAN WE DOING BAD IN MONTE.MY CAPRISE IS STILL AT THE PAINTERS BUT ALMOST DONE,GIVES THEM TIME TO GO TO THE DRAWING BOARD CUZ THOSE INCHES DONT CUT IT FOR A RADICAL.IM BUSTING OUT A STREET CAR DOING MORE THAN THAT RADICAL SO WAACHA OUT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice turn out last night, hopping was off the hook, i'll post video later.
Check out a couple flix at JaeBueno.com
wud up Jae tight picks homie....
wud up to Chico at the whole Waacha C.C.


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Mar 13 2009, 07:38 PM~13275561
> *
> LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS IS THE KING OF WHAT?WITH ABOUT 50 INCHES?MAN WE DOING BAD IN MONTE.MY CAPRISE IS STILL AT THE PAINTERS BUT ALMOST DONE,GIVES THEM TIME TO GO TO THE DRAWING BOARD CUZ THOSE INCHES DONT CUT IT FOR A RADICAL.IM BUSTING OUT A STREET CAR DOING MORE THAN THAT RADICAL SO WAACHA OUT
> *


 WHATS UP PINKY. ME AND CLOWN WERE WAITING FOR YOU LAST NIGHT......WHAT HAPPENED?CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT IN STORE!!!! :dunno:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 14 2009, 12:27 PM~13280079
> *Nice turn out last night, hopping was off the hook, i'll post video later.
> Check out a couple flix at JaeBueno.com
> wud up Jae tight picks homie....
> ...


Good seeing everyone last night! I'll be back again with my camera!


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 14 2009, 07:19 PM~13282247
> *
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

PRIDE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: :biggrin:








THANKS WAACHA CC :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

TTMFT :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

COME ON THRU RAZA.....USUALLY HAVE A HOP EVERY FRIDAY...NOT TO MENTION THE GOOD AS FOOD!!!


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

hope the turn out is good, me and my homie are driving down from the high desert, keep a look out for these 2 rides


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 19 2009, 08:06 PM~13331490
> *COME ON THRU RAZA.....USUALLY HAVE A HOP EVERY FRIDAY...NOT TO MENTION THE GOOD AS FOOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

THE HOPPERS GOT DOWN LAST FRIDAY, WE'LL BE THERE, SUPPORTING AS USUAL, KOO SPOT AND KOO ASS GENTE....


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

WHO'S ROLLIN TONIGHT? I'LL BE THERE.... I'LL POST PIX TOMARROW....


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 20 2009, 05:38 PM~13340889
> *WHO'S ROLLIN TONIGHT? I'LL BE THERE.... I'LL POST PIX TOMARROW....
> *


no pics yet?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 25 2009, 09:49 PM~13392093
> *some body better warch out this week for da chop top;;;;da king
> *


HOWS THE CHOP TOP THE KING WHEN THE VIDEOS POSTED ABOVE SHOW CARS HITTING HIGHER INCHES???..........KEEP SHIT REAL..................


CHEERLEADER........... :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 25 2009, 11:42 PM~13392736
> *HOWS THE CHOP TOP THE KING WHEN THE VIDEOS POSTED ABOVE SHOW CARS HITTING HIGHER INCHES???..........KEEP SHIT REAL..................
> CHEERLEADER........... :0
> *


Shit Chris, you the real King of the street singles...Even seen ya on the freeway at 70 mph...Awww shit

6 batteries, single, chrome, paint...And not a full frame...10 plus years, and still holding it down...Like a try Maniacos


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Mar 13 2009, 09:38 PM~13275561
> *
> LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS IS THE KING OF WHAT?WITH ABOUT 50 INCHES?MAN WE DOING BAD IN MONTE.MY CAPRISE IS STILL AT THE PAINTERS BUT ALMOST DONE,GIVES THEM TIME TO GO TO THE DRAWING BOARD CUZ THOSE INCHES DONT CUT IT FOR A RADICAL.IM BUSTING OUT A STREET CAR DOING MORE THAN THAT RADICAL SO WAACHA OUT
> *


Sup Pinky...Whats crackin with you G :biggrin:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

DAM THE HOP IS GETTING PRETTY HECKTIC IF YOU ASK ME!LOL!!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

WHAT'S UP PEP'S WE'LL BE AT ART'S BURGERS TONITE SO CRUISE ON BY!!!!! :yes:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HAD A GOOD TIME WITH ALL YA DAT NITE!! TTT FOR "WAACHA" :cheesy:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

does it still get packed over there???


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj mateo_@Apr 23 2009, 07:02 AM~13665215
> *does it still get packed over there???
> *


  IT STILL GETS PACKED WITH THE REGULARS...BUT WERE COMING OUT WITH A FLYER SOON WITH CERTAIN DATES...FOR THE SUMMER .....TU SABES


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

thats cool keep us posted!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

so is it happening tonight and what time does it start and what time do guys stay there finish :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:cheesy: PROBLEY AT 7PM TILL ?? LOL!! :biggrin:


----------

